# Matching photos to get a consistent 'look'



## ByJiminy (May 3, 2015)

Hi there,

Recently got married and we just had our 'official' photos back. We also had various other photos from friends, and I'm trying to use LR to get a consistent look for our album.

Have spent some time looking up and trying various tutorials, but I can't seem to get a match for the 'official' look . Obviously I haven't developed my LR eye yet  Can anyone shed some light please?


The official look:






My attempt at copying it, so far:





And the source file I'm developing:







Cheers!
Mark


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 3, 2015)

Actually I think you did a pretty good job on duplicating the original look.

I have a lot of trouble doing what you ask as well in lightroom.  I'm digitizing a pile of negatives, and when I get one right and sync with the rest - sometimes great, sometimes a mess, then I go tweak by hand.

Photoshop has some additional tools of course, if you want to drop out into photoshop (Match  Color).  I have not used it much as I tend to stay in Lightroom, but that's a more automated possibility.


----------



## ByJiminy (May 6, 2015)

Thank you! I think the difficulty for me is in knowing what the differences are. Must admit to developing colour blindness after an hour or two trying different settings in LR 

Do you have any suggestions as to the process to follow when trying to duplicate a 'look'? I saw an older Photoshop tutorial using curves, but couldn't quite apply it in this case.

Have just taken a bunch of photos of birds in flight, so will be experimenting more with LR, but anything to help reduce the angle of the learning curve would be greatly appreciated!

Mark

EDIT: Love the dragonfly on your website btw, just looking through now - great shots!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 6, 2015)

Thank you for the compliment, but I hope someone else will chime in here.  I tend to do sports with an occasional wildlife, I am very poor at recognizing when people and wedding type shots are right or good. 

My only general suggestion is find something that is a neutral color (if all else fails the dress but they are too shiny, better something flat grey or white), AND in the same light (not one in shadow and one sun.  If it's really white in the original (RGB all the same) just use the neutral dropper in Photoshop to set the white balance, then leave it alone.  Adjust contrast and shadows and highlights next to try to get the same lighting look but not the same colors necessarily.  Then if there's still a tint difference use some of the color adjustment tools that are color targetted to adjust it.

That's if you can't just "match color" and get lucky in Photoshop.

But... please... someone else help here, I'm more into action capture on a basketball court, over my head in artsy work.   :blush:


----------



## ByJiminy (May 6, 2015)

Thanks, I've learned a couple of things so appreciate it!


----------

